# Little to no turbo whine on my 1.4 turbo petrol engine.



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Weird thread....

I can't remember the last time I heard my turbo whining, I was in my mums VW Golf TDI today and the turbo was whining away and sounded lovely.

I have hardly heard mine on the GTC's 1.4T petrol engine, only the odd occassion. You would think being a small engine it was be relying on the turbo quite a bit.

Does the turbo only kick in at very high revs in the petrol engine?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Manufacturers work hard to try and eliminate that kind of noise, whilst some people ill find it appealing, most would find it irritating so they dampen it down. On modern small capacity engines the turbo will be spooling up from very low rpm and will go pretty much unnoticed


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

As above  I have a 12 plate corsa vxr and the turbo comes in at just over 2k and doesn't really fade until about 6k
But it also has 'over boost' too and that boosts the turbo again at 4-5k 

Love it! My first turbo car!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I find petrol engine with turbos don't really make noise unless they have a after market air filter on them


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Such a shame they would try to block such a noise, I find it quite arousing personally :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

So a aftermarket air filter would give more turbo whine? I don't think there's any available for the GTC atm


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Not a panel filter a bolt on one should


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> Not a panel filter a bolt on one should


Like a cone filter? Are these be universal or are they made just for certain cars? I haven't seen any specific for my car.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep cone filter will give you your induction sound and hear your wastegate releasing pressure

Orrrrrrr

give the actuator a cheeky twist


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Yep cone filter will give you your induction sound and hear your wastegate releasing pressure
> 
> Orrrrrrr
> 
> give the actuator a cheeky twist


What you've said sounds awesome but I haven't a clue what you mean 

Could you explain in simpleton terms please


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Like a cone filter? Are these be universal or are they made just for certain cars? I haven't seen any specific for my car.


You can get universal but I would get a specific one for the car as it would be the right size and be a good fit under the bonnet of the car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Get a dump valve like all the people out there that think they sound good 

A filter give you a louder noise.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> What you've said sounds awesome but I haven't a clue what you mean
> 
> Could you explain in simpleton terms please


It just increases your boost pressure HOWEVER, I was saying that in jest and wouldn't recommend doing it unless you go to a tuner who can provide you with software and hardware to accomadate this


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd be very careful if going with a cone filter as you can lose a fair amount of power if underbonnet temps heat up, if you have no other mods a decent foam filter would be a better option


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've bought a tuning box from DTUK but it has not been installed yet, other than that, no mods.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> I've bought a tuning box from DTUK but it has not been installed yet, other than that, no mods.


A box for a desiel car? I was always under the impression Desiel Tuning UK only did mods for dervs?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> A box for a desiel car? I was always under the impression Desiel Tuning UK only did mods for dervs?


That's what I was thinking but just checked and this is whats on there web site

newest addition to the DTUK range, which is specifically for Turbo Charged Petrol Cars.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Possible that your mums turbo is going to destroy its self if it's noisy, shouldn't be making any noise that can be overly heard. Or it has a boost leak!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> That's what I was thinking but just checked and this is whats on there web site
> 
> newest addition to the DTUK range, which is specifically for Turbo Charged Petrol Cars.


Yes, it's designed for this engine and the owner reckons another 25bhp is achievable.

Just need to get it on the car, after the first service to keep the warranty


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> Possible that your mums turbo is going to destroy its self if its noisey, shouldn't be making any noise that can be heard. Or it has a boost leak!


Oh really? It's very very prominent. You can more or less hear it all the time when accelerating.

She's had loads of issues with it so I might not tell her the turbo is probably on it's way out.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> Possible that your mums turbo is going to destroy its self if its noisey, shouldn't be making any noise that can be heard. Or it has a boost leak!


I always hear VAG desiels letting off a bit of boost pressure when they drive by


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> Possible that your mums turbo is going to destroy its self if it's noisy, shouldn't be making any noise that can be overly heard. Or it has a boost leak!


This isnt always correct. 
Some cars for example Vauxhall CDTDI engines are known for loud turbo whistle. My one is very loud like a siren and turbo is 100% ok.
My old Golf GTTDI also had loud turbo whistle.
But its best to check it out to be sure of any underlying issues.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Oh really? It's very very prominent. You can more or less hear it all the time when accelerating.
> 
> She's had loads of issues with it so I might not tell her the turbo is probably on it's way out.


If it's when you are accelerating, it could well be the turbo blades hitting the housing. Would be worth checking the movement in the shaft (ooh eer misses) and catching it before it lets go. Very common problem with these turbos. I would check to make sure it's not a boost leak first but you would notice a drop in power.



B17BLG said:


> I always hear VAG diesels letting off a bit of boost pressure when they drive by


If they have no cat fitted they will "wooooh" when coming off the power but other than that they shouldn't be making any dumping sound.


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

Without checking the spec and details of the new GTC engine and turbo i can only guess that with it only being a 1.4 as you said its probably inly a small turbo producing low boost so you probably wont hear a great deal if turbo spool up or waste gate chatter.
DTUK are very experienced tuners and i have a CRDT and pedal box fitted to my astra, puts a big smile on my face when i decide to play a little

Enjoy


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> If it's when you are accelerating, it could well be the turbo blades hitting the housing. Would be worth checking the movement in the shaft (ooh eer misses) and catching it before it lets go. Very common problem with these turbos. I would check to make sure it's not a boost leak first but you would notice a drop in power.
> 
> If they have no cat fitted they will "wooooh" when coming off the power but other than that they shouldn't be making any dumping sound.


The car does lose power at times for example it will randomly not go above 50mph.

It's on a 06 plate and has done 170,000 miles.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> If it's when you are accelerating, it could well be the turbo blades hitting the housing. Would be worth checking the movement in the shaft (ooh eer misses) and catching it before it lets go. Very common problem with these turbos. I would check to make sure it's not a boost leak first but you would notice a drop in power.
> 
> If they have no cat fitted they will "wooooh" when coming off the power but other than that they shouldn't be making any dumping sound.


Hmmm my dads old A4 used to do it on gear changes and i always VW's etc making this noise. Must be something else that makes a similar noise then :driver:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

snowz said:


> Without checking the spec and details of the new GTC engine and turbo i can only guess that with it only being a 1.4 as you said its probably inly a small turbo producing low boost so you probably wont hear a great deal if turbo spool up or waste gate chatter.
> DTUK are very experienced tuners and i have a CRDT and pedal box fitted to my astra, puts a big smile on my face when i decide to play a little
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for that :thumb:

Could you tell me what the pedal box does again? I wanted both the tuning box and the peddle box but the owner said to just try the box first.


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> The car does lose power at times for example it will randomly not go above 50mph.
> 
> It's on a 06 plate and has done 170,000 miles.


Thats odd, i think youve got a problem there. Does it go into limp mode? 
Have you done a pedal test to check fir fault codes?


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Thanks for that :thumb:
> 
> Could you tell me what the pedal box does again? I wanted both the tuning box and the peddle box but the owner said to just try the box first.


Pedal box smoothes out throttle response giving a better power curve. It doesn't make it faster or bhp increase just improves how its delivered


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> The car does lose power at times for example it will randomly not go above 50mph.
> 
> It's on a 06 plate and has done 170,000 miles.


If the power randomly stalls or surges on boost it could be the impeller stalling as the blades touch the housing. If thats on the original turbo its had a good innings! Random limp modes and loss of power is a sign of VNT's in the turbo sticking. I would get it checked out.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

snowz said:


> Thats odd, i think youve got a problem there. Does it go into limp mode?
> Have you done a pedal test to check fir fault codes?


All I know is the car will restrict the speed to 50mph at times but if you pull over, turn the engine off then off again, the problem goes.

It's been to VW a few times and they don't know what it is.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

That is typical of VNT's sticking. The car will detect an overboost and put the car into limp mode. Turning the car on and off resets it and it will then be fine for a little while.


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry think ive got lost along the way here. 

Its your mums car with the issue over 50mph not your Astra.

Still shouldn't be doing that tho


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

snowz said:


> Sorry think ive got lost along the way here.
> 
> Its your mums car with the issue over 50mph not your Astra.
> 
> Still shouldn't be doing that tho


Sorry, someone said the turbo on my mums car shouldn't be loud and I took the thread off topic. Astra is fine apart from hardly any turbo whistle. :thumb:

They have spent £2-3k trying to keep the car going this year but next year I think they will be retiring it. It's very tired, hasn't been looked after (cosmetically) and even has rust :doublesho


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> That is typical of VNT's sticking. The car will detect an overboost and put the car into limp mode. Turning the car on and off resets it and it will then be fine for a little while.


Very interesting :thumb:

If this is common knowledge then why hasn't VW identified this as the cause?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> That is typical of VNT's sticking. The car will detect an overboost and put the car into limp mode. Turning the car on and off resets it and it will then be fine for a little while.


Hi, I have read this thread with interest, is there cure for turbos not sticking, I have had the same issue a few times when I have placed my foot down, and the power has gone straight away, have to turn the car off down the hard shoulder and start again, can be dangerous at times


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

snowz said:


> This isnt always correct.
> Some cars for example Vauxhall CDTDI engines are known for loud turbo whistle. My one is very loud like a siren and turbo is 100% ok.
> My old Golf GTTDI also had loud turbo whistle.
> But its best to check it out to be sure of any underlying issues.


If I wanted to check my turbo condition, or clean the blades if it's possible, is there any steps to take on the process, my turbo sounds loud as well, not as loud as my mates one though, that can be heard from the other road.


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you take the induction pipe off the turbo and see if you can put you fingers inside and feel the shaft that the fins are driven by, it should be pretty firm and no slop in the bearing, age and millage depending. 
If it feels sloppy its a good chance there might be an issue.
Without taking the turbo off and inspecting properly this is just a rough way to check


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> Such a shame they would try to block such a noise, I find it quite arousing personally


Sadly 90% of the population enjoy dull, mundane cars so any hint of excitement just wouldn't work.

Like the new VW golf for example


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry but it's a 1.4 Turbo, the goal is for more economy and less emissions while providing a small increase in power for a "performance" model.

It will be small with a small turbine, what noise are you expecting to hear, if your mums or whatever is a Diesel turbo/petrol and old, then it wont have the technology that modern cars have to dull those types of noises.

It's not a Garrett GT85 with a MASSIVE turbine.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Been quiet an interesting thread! 

As said its a 1.4 turbo, original turbo isn't really going to be loud. Especially running standard boost...

Also as said. Being new. They are all designed to make as little noise as possible, 

I'm not sure why it suddenly got onto there being a problem with your mums turbo? It's probably bigger. Sound deadening in the car/engine bay is prob less apparent. Wouldn't worry if there's no play in the shaft on the turbo. Sideways or forwards. 

Anyway. If you want more noise on boost? Options. 

1. Remove items that restrict noise( don't fit an atmospheric dump valve it's not the 90's lol! The standard re-circ one is designed to do its job)
Ie remove Airbox,replace with cone filter of sorts, or just go with a replacement panel filter 
Less restrictive exhaust.ay not see a real increase in power/boost but should improve response, noise and power delivery. 

2. Bigger turbo.... And all the items that would need changing along with it... Expensive route. 

3. Up the boost with a decent remap ties in with no 1. Should see you enjoy the way or drives and sounds...


First thing id do I'd pop a cone filter on, just try to make sure it's not sucking in to much hot air which would be detrimental to performance....

I'd seriously look into remap options though as all these company say it'll add X horsepower. 
In all honestly I wouldn't believe a word as without having the ECU remapped to accommodate and new parts, modern ECU's are designed to work a certain way just allowing it more air doesn't necessarily mean it use it any better 

Should also mean when your right foot lightens after the remap  you should also see better fuel efficiency too .


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> Sorry but it's a 1.4 Turbo, the goal is for more economy and less emissions while providing a small increase in power for a "performance" model.
> 
> It will be small with a small turbine, what noise are you expecting to hear, if your mums or whatever is a Diesel turbo/petrol and old, then it wont have the technology that modern cars have to dull those types of noises.
> 
> It's not a Garrett GT85 with a MASSIVE turbine.


That'd be awesome to see

1.4 to try and spool a gt85. Probably wouldn't start to peak till 7000rpm lol!!
Them pop before it hit the rev limiter


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> That'd be awesome to see
> 
> 1.4 to try and spool a gt85. Probably wouldn't start to peak till 7000rpm lol!!
> Them pop before it hit the rev limiter


Twin charge it, with a bit of progressive nitrous to get the party started.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> Twin charge it, with a bit of progressive nitrous to get the party started.


Be a short party lol!!

And prob still slower than a decent Spec NA 2.0ltr lump lol!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Be a short party lol!!
> 
> And prob still slower than a decent Spec NA 2.0ltr lump lol!


Go big or go home lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Get a dump valve and a flashing gear knob and then your jammin'

How does Bob Marley like his Donuts?




Wi Jammin.

I'll get ma coat.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's not just my car...

After topping up my mum's Audi TT's windscreen fluid, I discovered it has a turbo. I've never heard any noise from that either and I've given that the beans a few times. 

I honestly thought the 180bhp version was non turbo....


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> Go big or go home lol


Lol!!!!!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> It's not just my car...
> 
> After topping up my mum's Audi TT's windscreen fluid, I discovered it has a turbo. I've never heard any noise from that either and I've given that the beans a few times.
> 
> I honestly thought the 180bhp version was non turbo....


In fairness the Audi TT is reserved for women, poofs and estate agents, so it might as well be non turbo 

I had a Seat Leon Cupra R remapped to just shy of 290hp and you couldn't hear the turbo on that either. There was a small section jsut before the turbo in the intake that was designed to reduce noise, much like the baffles in exhaust systems.

The Supra on the other hand is very vocal when the turbo's come out to play, no EU fun spoiling noise limitation crap here! :driver:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> In fairness the Audi TT is reserved for women, poofs and estate agents, so it might as well be non turbo


LMFAO LOL ROFL LMAO and any other gay internet abbreviations I have left out.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Grommit said:


> LMFAO LOL ROFL LMAO and any other gay internet abbreviations I have left out.


you missed off PSFV - Pole Smoking Fashion Victims.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> you missed off PSFV - Pole Smoking Fashion Victims.


Thanks brother x


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Get a dump valve and a flashing gear knob and then your jammin'
> 
> How does Bob Marley like his Donuts?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> It's not just my car...
> 
> After topping up my mum's Audi TT's windscreen fluid, I discovered it has a turbo. I've never heard any noise from that either and I've given that the beans a few times.
> 
> I honestly thought the 180bhp version was non turbo....


It's a bloody tiny 1.8 with a teensy ittle bitsy turbo, what the hell were you expecting?

Two massive turbos like on the r34 gtr?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

don't think anyone's pointed out yet that turbos don't make a 'whining' noise...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> don't think anyone's pointed out yet that turbos don't make a 'whining' noise...


True. They whistle.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

My focus ST cold air induction, cone filter down by passenger fog light.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It's a bloody tiny 1.8 with a teensy ittle bitsy turbo, what the hell were you expecting?
> 
> Two massive turbos like on the r34 gtr?


I quite like the TT, quick off the mark and a tidy drive. Obviously the GTR is going to be in a different league.



-Kev- said:


> don't think anyone's pointed out yet that turbos don't make a 'whining' noise...


I meant whistling noise, my apologies.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> I quite like the TT, quick off the mark and a tidy drive. Obviously the GTR is going to be in a different league.
> 
> I meant whistling noise, my apologies.


180bhp in something weighing the same as my zed, is not quick off the mark and in fact the first tt's had some interesting handling problems.

Now, the newer tt rs, that's more like it and I think you even hear the turbo in that.

Think also the r26r.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> 180bhp in something weighing the same as my zed, is not quick off the mark and in fact the first tt's had some interesting handling problems.
> 
> Now, the newer tt rs, that's more like it and I think you even hear the turbo in that.
> 
> Think also the r26r.


Quick off the mark for me, I've never driven a real performance car. Best handling car I've driven has to be a BMW 320d. RWD is just amazing and it's a shame it's not more common.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

R26R now thats fun

liking the audi TT lists


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> and in fact the first tt's had some interesting handling problems.


Did they or was it the people that bought them thought they were buying a supercar? i.e. was it the car at fault or the people that expected them to out corner a Porsche 911?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Teddy said:


> Did they or was it the people that bought them thought they were buying a supercar? i.e. was it the car at fault or the people that expected them to out corner a Porsche 911?


Urr, I don't think it was the latter somehow. You don't see many cars issued a recall for handling issues, certainly not a car as generally mild mannered as a lowish powered tt.

http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/r...delID=C4&modelName=TT&makeName=Audi&makeId=A2


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

vxripper said:


> As above  I have a 12 plate corsa vxr and the turbo comes in at just over 2k and doesn't really fade until about 6k
> But it also has 'over boost' too and that boosts the turbo again at 4-5k
> 
> Love it! My first turbo car!


Hmm you weren't on the A3 yesterday by any chance trying to race a silver S5 was ya ?


----------

